# Alternative Wild camp at Bolougne



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

We went to wild camp on the quayside at Bolougne but found it far too windy so we ventured up to the Auchan supermarket and used their car/bus park for the night which we shared with a Burstner Delphine. On the way we did notice several M/Hs in the station car park but thought this was a rather noisy location


----------

